# Vicbrew 2012



## OneEye (28/8/12)

Hi Guys!

I'm very excited to be entering my beers into competition for the first time! I had a look for an existing thread about Vicbrew 2012 but only came across the 2011 and 2010 threads. Hope I'm not doubling up! 
I've got a Vanilla Porter ready as well as a AIPA that is about to be bottled. Thinking of sneaking in a wheat of some kind...still a little time to decide. Should I enter the Porter as a brown porter or as a spice beer given the vanilla addition??

Who else will be entering and what will you be entering?

Good luck to all!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (28/8/12)

moosebeer said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm very excited to be entering my beers into competition for the first time! I had a look for an existing thread about Vicbrew 2012 but only came across the 2011 and 2010 threads. Hope I'm not doubling up!
> I've got a Vanilla Porter ready as well as a AIPA that is about to be bottled. Thinking of sneaking in a wheat of some kind...still a little time to decide. Should I enter the Porter as a brown porter or as a spice beer given the vanilla addition??
> ...



How strong is the vanilla character? If it's really strong, it will do better in specialty, provided the base beer is decent and complemented by the vanilla.

You can always enter in both categories. 

I should be entering a few this year (N German alt, dusseldorf alt, oktoberfest, belgian dark strong, Belgian Golden with Brett, sour orange choc porter and maybe an ESB and bo pils) Also probably judging (but none of the categories I'm entering of course).


----------



## Yob (28/8/12)

Are details for entering available yet?


----------



## manticle (28/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Are details for entering available yet?



http://vicbrew.org/Files/EntryFormVicBrew2012.pdf


----------



## Yob (28/8/12)

cheers


----------



## Andyd (28/8/12)

manticle said:


> http://vicbrew.org/Files/EntryFormVicBrew2012.pdf



Alternatively entries can be put through on CompMaster http://www.compmaster.com.au

Andy


----------



## Danwood (28/8/12)

I think I'll enter an AIPA also, with my first attempt at FWH.
A popular category though. 26 entries last year apparently.
Good luck to all.


----------



## spudfarmerboy (28/8/12)

Andyd said:


> Alternatively entries can be put through on CompMaster http://www.compmaster.com.au
> 
> Andy


Andy, was that you on ABC 774 tonight?
It was a good listen except Lindy Burns wouldn't shut up.


----------



## brettprevans (28/8/12)

Entering pale, octoberfest, porter, golden strong, wit, scotch ale, specialty. Maybe also a smoked,
and apa. Might have another if im organised. 

Not sure if im available to judge or not this year. 

Enter on compmaster if u can. So much easier.


----------



## Wolfy (28/8/12)

moosebeer said:


> I've got a Vanilla Porter ready as well as a AIPA that is about to be bottled. Thinking of sneaking in a wheat of some kind...still a little time to decide. Should I enter the Porter as a brown porter or as a spice beer given the vanilla addition??
> 
> Who else will be entering and what will you be entering?


It's likely that your vanilla porter is best in the 'Specialty' category, however, that is usually one of the largest categories in the competition and very difficult to judge (or consistently score well in, first the beer is assessed against the 'base' style and then again for the 'additions' and the character they provide).

I have a few lagers in the fridge, unfortunatly they're taking a little longer than I had hoped for, but if I'm lucky they'll be ready in time - if not there's always Bayside's Octoberfest.


----------



## Andyd (28/8/12)

spudfarmerboy said:


> Andy, was that you on ABC 774 tonight?
> It was a good listen except Lindy Burns wouldn't shut up.



Yep, good fun chat, but hard to get a word in at times... Completely failed to plug the conference and club...


----------



## OneEye (29/8/12)

Thanks for the advice.. I may just enter it in both categories and see how the scoring differs. I'm looking forward to the night at Belgian Beer Cafe!


----------



## mr_tyreman (29/8/12)

Im going to enter, just whatever is on tap at the time i guess.

American Nut Brown
American Pale Ale's
Bohemian Pilsner
Swarzbier
American Brown
Saison's

maybe some more, depending on what i brew next


----------



## Toper (29/8/12)

Wolfy said:


> It's likely that your vanilla porter is best in the 'Specialty' category, however, that is usually one of the largest categories in the competition and very difficult to judge (or consistently score well in, first the beer is assessed against the 'base' style and then again for the 'additions' and the character they provide).
> 
> I have a few lagers in the fridge, unfortunatly they're taking a little longer than I had hoped for, but if I'm lucky they'll be ready in time - if not there's always Bayside's Octoberfest.


 In the speciality catagory it's also going to be judged by the description you give,if you enter it as a "Vanilla" Porter,then to some degree the vanilla should be identifiable,not necessarily dominant ,but tasteable to some degree if it's whats on the entry sheet description.Failure to have the described additions ,spices,etc ,flavours/aromas present will cause points to be deducted overall .Not that that makes it a bad beer at all,but if it's got a certain description of extras on top of the base style,then they need to be present to score well.Taste it first,and maybe be slightly vague describing the extras if needed.ie: just say 'with spices',instead of nominating certain items in particular.


----------



## Wolfy (30/8/12)

toper01 said:


> In the speciality catagory it's also going to be judged by the description you give


But don't write an essay length description or provide too many in-depth details, only a limited amount of information is relayed to the judges like "Vanilla Porter" or "Fruit Weizen with Raspberrys" - providing too much information could result in the critical facts not being relayed.


----------



## fraser_john (13/9/12)

Has anyone yet printed their compmaster labels yet?

The details on the bottom two rows are all merged together and you cannot read bottle cap id and some other details. There is no CONTACT US on the website either to get hold of Andrew to get it fixed.

Anyone know Andrew to let him know of the problem? (edit: found him, I'll shoot him an email)


----------



## WarmBeer (13/9/12)

fraser_john said:


> Has anyone yet printed their compmaster labels yet?
> 
> The details on the bottom two rows are all merged together and you cannot read bottle cap id and some other details. There is no CONTACT US on the website either to get hold of Andrew to get it fixed.
> 
> Anyone know Andrew to let him know of the problem?


You could always PM him via this site. He goes by the handle of AndyD.

When I've had issues with Compmaster in the past, they have always been attended to pretty quickly.


----------



## Andyd (13/9/12)

WarmBeer said:


> You could always PM him via this site. He goes by the handle of AndyD.
> 
> When I've had issues with Compmaster in the past, they have always been attended to pretty quickly.



Thanks guys,

As long as the entry number is visible it's all good.

The problem arose because I allowed comp managers to specify what entry form data they wanted on the label, without limiting it, so the text is getting overwritten.

I've started cutting a new version of CompMaster that should be ready for the new competition season. If anyone has any ideas about things that could be improved, drop a ticket on the support board at http://www.compmaster.com.au/support

Thanks for the good feedback!

Andy


----------



## JaseH (20/9/12)

I don't suppose I can drop my entries off to Keg King? I see they are listed as a sponsor but not mentioned as a drop off point?


----------



## Wolfy (20/9/12)

Frothie said:


> I don't suppose I can drop my entries off to Keg King? I see they are listed as a sponsor but not mentioned as a drop off point?


I'd like to do the same myself, KegKing did accept entry(s) for MB's British Ales comp (when I asked them to), and I even sent an email to VicBrew people last year asking for them to arrange for drop-off at KegKing, but it's not on this years list.


----------



## JaseH (20/9/12)

Wolfy said:


> I'd like to do the same myself, KegKing did accept entry(s) for MB's British Ales comp (when I asked them to), and I even sent an email to VicBrew people last year asking for them to arrange for drop-off at KegKing, but it's not on this years list.



Oh well, looks like I'll have to trek out to Narre Brew this arvo.


----------



## Wolfy (20/9/12)

Frothie said:


> Oh well, looks like I'll have to trek out to Narre Brew this arvo.


... not sure I trust them with my beer either. h34r:


----------



## mxd (20/9/12)

I'm around the corning from keg king and work in Mt Waverley so if you want to drop it off at either of those places I'll drink em for you I'll drop them off to Brewers Den Saturday morning.


----------



## JaseH (20/9/12)

Thats cool - wouldn't mind checking out Narre Brew anyhow, haven't been there before. Keg King is just nice and close so would be convenient if they were a drop off point.


----------



## DU99 (20/9/12)

entries close 22nd Sept


----------



## Yob (20/9/12)

DU99 said:


> entries close 22nd Sept



bollox... damn.. damn... damn....


----------



## Danwood (20/9/12)

Ha...tell me about it, Yob!
I thought it wasn't for a while yet. Just speed bottled my APA and AIPA...warming them slightly right now.
Hopefully they'll carb(probably not fully),and they'll be a little hazy too.
Happy with them on the whole though


----------



## JaseH (20/9/12)

Danwood said:


> Ha...tell me about it, Yob!
> I thought it wasn't for a while yet. Just speed bottled my APA and AIPA...warming them slightly right now.
> Hopefully they'll carb(probably not fully),and they'll be a little hazy too.
> Happy with them on the whole though



Well there will be at least 2 hazy AIPA's then, the one I submitted comes with a fair chill haze which I couldn't get to settle out  

Generally should the shop you drop your comp beers off to refrigerate them until the judging? I don't think Narre brew was going to, he also want sure when the comp was! :huh:


----------



## mxd (20/9/12)

I was going to put a note on my box to "please keep me warm" as they still need time to carbonate.


----------



## geoffd (20/9/12)

Frothie said:


> Well there will be at least 2 hazy AIPA's then, the one I submitted comes with a fair chill haze which I couldn't get to settle out




Chill haze doesnt settle out, it will dissapear with the beer at room temp, it's likely some other type of haze if it is there at room temp, perhaps hop haze given the style. poor lautering, wrong ph, wheat/flaked barley protein, infections are a number of other less lightly cuplrits...I'll hazzard a guess it's the hops.


----------



## manticle (20/9/12)

New rule in Vicbrew apparently - neither Father Jack nor Hoser are permitted to enter any beers except in the low alcohol category.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Hoser (21/9/12)

manticle said:


> New rule in Vicbrew apparently - neither Father Jack nor Hoser are permitted to enter any beers except in the low alcohol category.
> 
> Sorry guys.



Ha ha! That would mean the crazy amount of brewing I've been doing would all be excluded from Vicbrew. 15 full kegs these days.... need to send at least a few somewhere! 

Jokes aside thanks for the complement. I've been fortunate enough to have a string of luck. Cheers! Oh and good luck in Vicbrew although from personal experience your English Pale and Orange Choc Stout need no luck!!


----------



## mxd (21/9/12)

Hoser said:


> Ha ha!



I don't think he was joking


----------



## Yob (21/9/12)

manticle said:


> New rule in Vicbrew apparently - neither Father Jack nor Hoser nor Fraser_John are permitted to enter any beers except in the low alcohol category.
> 
> Sorry guys.




Fixed


----------



## fraser_john (21/9/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Fixed



Hey, I just read this!

My seven entries are sitting on the counter as I type, heading off to the Geelong shop for entry!


----------



## brettprevans (21/9/12)

only 6 entries for me this year. 
I also need a ruling for next year on whether braggot can be entered into specialty cat. 
off to brewers den with brendos and my entries this arvo,.
good luck all


----------



## brendo (21/9/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> only 6 entries for me this year.
> I also need a ruling for next year on whether braggot can be entered into specialty cat.
> off to brewers den with brendos and my entries this arvo,.
> good luck all



Thanks mate... SWMBO has a lazy 7 entries sitting in a box for when you drop by mate...


----------



## sean_0 (21/9/12)

Anybody notice that category 1.6 English Bitter is missing from the compmaster entry form? 1.5 is listed twice. Should I just enter it as 1.5 and list that it's 1.6 in the notes?


----------



## brettprevans (21/9/12)

sean_0 said:


> Anybody notice that category 1.6 English Bitter is missing from the compmaster entry form? 1.5 is listed twice. Should I just enter it as 1.5 and list that it's 1.6 in the notes?


Just put it in the yeast notes.
For specialty cat there isn't anywhere to add the info u have to put for specialty entries so that's where I put my info. 

Andy - take note for next upgrade of compmaster. Love the RF code print outs. Hope they scan on the day through the sticky tape. Lol.


----------



## JaseH (21/9/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Andy - take note for next upgrade of compmaster. Love the RF code print outs. Hope they scan on the day through the sticky tape. Lol.



Tried them with my smart phone scanner app - worked a treat!


----------



## Lecterfan (21/9/12)

Ah well, I chucked in a couple of last minute entries... two of them have had to go in 'specialty' categories due to the fine print (alc strength on a saison and a large chunk - %27 - of rye in an AIPA) - just like last year none were done for the comp, but it's all a bit of fun. Just interested in feedback etc etc.

Cheers guys.


----------



## geoffd (21/9/12)

manticle said:


> New rule in Vicbrew apparently - neither Father Jack nor Hoser are permitted to enter any beers except in the low alcohol category.
> 
> Sorry guys.




Jeez Manticle...who's the sore loser  less talking more brewing out of you. 

& what's with this low alcohol crap???? stick to lemonade if you cant handle the taste of beer.

I have a few in, got 3 beers that are cutting it fine to be carbonated, 3 more that might be past their prime & I cant remember what the other 2 are. I basically stuck in my last 8 batches, there all fairly good, some better than others, might place 8 might place none...you just never no your luck. We could be in for a ripper of a club challenge after last years very close 3 way battle.

now as for prizes, I'd really like to win an oompa loompa... to do the cleaning & bottling for me, I think it would be a good accessory for the brew shed.


I'm intending to go to Baysides show this year, have been meaning to for a few years, but with so many busy weekends close to it; just never seem to get there.


----------



## Wonderwoman (1/10/12)

does anyone know if the judging list for vicbrew has come out yet? I put my name down to judge but haven't heard anything back.


----------



## DU99 (1/10/12)

and it's next weekend


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/12)

An email went out a fww daya ago callibg for judges and stewards so fhey are probably atill short judges and thus still working out the judging schedule


----------



## pete3550 (1/10/12)

Entering for the first time this year, AIPA, APA, Helles, Dunkel and Oaked Pilsener.


----------



## Wonderwoman (2/10/12)

thanks for the update citymorgue - I won't make other plans for the weekend then yet


----------



## manticle (2/10/12)

Father Jack said:


> Jeez Manticle...who's the sore loser  less talking more brewing out of you.
> 
> & what's with this low alcohol crap???? stick to lemonade if you cant handle the taste of beer.



Just trying to even up the playing field a touch FJ. Hoser entered about 600 beers anyway so my attempts have failed.

Should be judging Saturday - no idea on category yet but entered about 4 or 5 categories so obviously not those ones.

Anyone considering judging - don't be put off if you have never done it before. It's fun and you'll get paired/tripled with more experienced judges.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/10/12)

manticle said:


> It's fun and you'll get paired/tripled with more experienced judges.


Now there's an offer hard to refuse.

Oh, you meant judging... :lol:


----------



## manticle (2/10/12)

WarmBeer said:


> you meant judging... :lol:





No


----------



## philski (4/10/12)

I'm entering for the first time. 

I wasn't really sure what category to enter my 'Amber' ale in (as I didn't brew it to a style) so I put it into American Amber Ale and Australian Dark Ale. See what happens. Also entering a APA and Baltic Porter. Keen to hear the feedback, should be interesting.

Does anyone know what time the event starts @ the belgian? Do you have to be there or do you get notified by phone/post if you place? I assume they post you your judging sheets?

Cheers

Phil


----------



## manticle (4/10/12)

philski said:


> I'm entering for the first time.
> 
> I wasn't really sure what category to enter my 'Amber' ale in (as I didn't brew it to a style) so I put it into American Amber Ale and Australian Dark Ale. See what happens. Also entering a APA and Baltic Porter. Keen to hear the feedback, should be interesting.
> 
> ...




Judging starts at 9.30 on Saturday and 10 am on Sunday.

Feedback sheets are usually posted and results will be hosted online here: http://vicbrew.org/results.htm a few days after the event. Entrants do not have to be present.


----------



## Andyd (5/10/12)

manticle said:


> Judging starts at 9.30 on Saturday and 10 am on Sunday.
> 
> Feedback sheets are usually posted and results will be hosted online here: http://vicbrew.org/results.htm a few days after the event. Entrants do not have to be present.



Scoresheets should be available online Sunday evening if you've entered on CompMaster.

Andy


----------



## Hoser (5/10/12)

manticle said:


> Just trying to even up the playing field a touch FJ. Hoser entered about 600 beers anyway so my attempts have failed.
> 
> Should be judging Saturday - no idea on category yet but entered about 4 or 5 categories so obviously not those ones.
> 
> Anyone considering judging - don't be put off if you have never done it before. It's fun and you'll get paired/tripled with more experienced judges.



I deserve that. Been brewing far too much and clearly have a lot of brews kicking around. Having moved in with my better half might distract me a bit.  

Looking forward to judging the Pils tomorrow! Good luck judging folks!


----------



## geoffd (6/10/12)

Hoser said:


> I deserve that. Been brewing far too much and clearly have a lot of brews kicking around. Having moved in with my better half might distract me a bit.
> 
> Looking forward to judging the Pils tomorrow! Good luck judging folks!




You reckon?...I bet she'll drive you to drink, you'll be spending even more time in the man cave  


looks like we could be in for a record entry level given Hoser is entering more beers than the previous competition high.

Good luck Philski on your first comp, try and get along to Vicbrew or Beerfest, its a great oportunity to get exposure to heaps of beer styles...and beer folk.


----------



## DU99 (7/10/12)

Results are up On Compmaster


----------



## Andyd (7/10/12)

Results are up on CompMaster for everyone.


Summary: click here 
Full Results: click here
I'm still working through scoresheets to remove mis-scans and duplicates - they should become available in the next day or so.

Congratulations to everyone who entered. This year was record breaking for Vicbrew, with the highest number of entries submitted as well as the highest number of individual entrants.

The "big" prizes go to:


Champion brewer went to Derek Hales from Melbourne Brewers (go team !).
Best Novice was Brent Wheelan
The Scott Vernon trophy for most entries from one club went to Bayside Brewers.
And the Vicbrew shield for best presented club went to Melbourne Brewers (again, go team!)

Thanks to all the great folk who came along to Judge, Steward or just cheer on. 

And thanks to my colleagues on the Vicbrew committee who do an incredible amount of work behind the scenes to make this event happen for everyone.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Andyd (7/10/12)

DU99 said:


> Results are up On Compmaster



Geez - were you camping on there or something? I'd only just released them and you still beat me to the punch 

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## DU99 (7/10/12)

Andy i just went and looked..few ""no Club " winner's.


----------



## Yob (7/10/12)

Well done manticle


----------



## mxd (7/10/12)

well done hoser, and the melbourne boys.


----------



## Andyd (7/10/12)

DU99 said:


> Andy i just went and looked..few ""no Club " winner's.




Yep - it was a good turn out for so-called "independant" brewers this year... 

Andy


----------



## Lecterfan (7/10/12)

...including some who placed who learned about AG from other more 'experienced' brewers AHEM! hahahaha

haha - very happy for the guy in question, and happy with my general 3/5 scores over three beers given the scores in the relevant categories.


Cheers everyone.


----------



## DUANNE (7/10/12)

first in pils, im so happy i might have to crack a bottle of consecration to follow the supplication i just drained.


----------



## [email protected] (7/10/12)

Thanks to all involved.

Looking forward to score sheets.

Very happy for my first crack at comp with 5 entries A top 5, couple top 10, an 11th scoring same as 9th place and my worst was 14th which was only 1.5pt of 10th.

Cheers


----------



## peterl1981 (7/10/12)

congrates to all the winners and place getters...



Do we get any feedback for our entries?

i didnt come last so i'm happy as a first time entrant....


----------



## Andyd (7/10/12)

lynchman said:


> congrates to all the winners and place getters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scanned scoresheets with feedback should be online on CompMaster in the next couple of days. 

If you didn't enter through compmaster, sheets will be mailed out shortly.

If you didn't but have a compmaster login already, let me know and I will link your result sheets so you can get them a bit earlier.

If you don't have a CM account yet, you can create one and I will try to link up your sheets for you.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## felten (7/10/12)

Big thanks to all the judges and stewards.

I did a lot better than I thought I would, good times.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (8/10/12)

Congrats on your win Thirstyone


----------



## JaseH (8/10/12)

Great work with Compmaster Andy - its a great service! Also thanks to everyone involved in the comp.

I was surprised that out of the 3 beers I submitted, the one I was most concerned about and least happy with actually placed the highest! :huh: Guess I wont be making a beer judge any time soon! 2 beers made top ten in class so I'm happy with that for my first effort.


----------



## manticle (8/10/12)

Yob said:


> Well done manticle


Very happy with two two firsts but most of my other results suggest some issues that will need sorting out.
Would love to have tasted the biere de garde that pulled beer of show - that's a massive score.
Congrats to all, even those who didn't place and even if your beer did poorly. Some very experienced brewers will often end up near the bottom of a category - just the nature of comps ( obviously trying to make myself feel better)


----------



## brendo (8/10/12)

congrats to all entrants... some really good scores for middle of the pack beers which suggests that the level of competition was very high - always good to see.

Happy with a second place, would have liked to see a few more get a bit closer - but did manage to take out the bottom of one cat, so always nice to have that spread h34r: 

Good luck to all who have made it through to Nationals in a few weeks!!

Brendo


----------



## The_Duck (8/10/12)

Congrats to all the winners and place getters. But also congrats to all the folks who submitted an entry at all.

It takes a bit of a leap of faith to enter your beer in a comp with so many great brewers out there. My first few times I entered comps, I wasn't quite ready for the ego crushing that my entries earned me... however casting that aside, I have taken the feedback onboard and made some process and equipment adjustments.

Absolutely thrilled with picking up a 1st for my first ever crack at a Doppelbock !! The 9 hour brewday on the June long weekend where the temp in my brothers garage didn't get above 6 deg all day was well worth it. 

I certainly encourage anyone who has never entered a comp to whack in a few entries and get some feedback. Steel yourself for some constructive criticism, which you can then work into your process to make better brews.

I believe the next comp for wide ranging styles is BeerFest in Feb 2013. Get brewing, ready to submit an entry or 10 (a la Fourstar).

Duck


----------



## hoppinmad (8/10/12)

Anybody else having trouble retrieving their score sheets on compmaster?


----------



## mxd (8/10/12)

HoppinMad said:


> Anybody else having trouble retrieving their score sheets on compmaster?




a few posts back andy mentioned the score sheets wont e up for a couple of days.


----------



## hoppinmad (8/10/12)

mxd said:


> a few posts back andy mentioned the score sheets wont e up for a couple of days.



whoops missed that  . cheers


----------



## Andyd (8/10/12)

mxd said:


> a few posts back andy mentioned the score sheets wont e up for a couple of days.



I finished homologating all the scoresheets last night around 3, so I'll try to get them uploaded to the site tonight (1G in size... I'll have to start archiving old sheets to make room...)

Which leads me to a question that's a little off topic: is it worth me keeping the old sheets online? 

If it is I might need to get a cloud storage service sorted out, which might put a small fee on users who want access to it.

If anyone knows a good, inexpensive CS service please let me know - currently looking at google cloud storage - it's about $0.12 a month per GB by the look of things plus some transaction fees.

At present each competition is between 800M and 1G in size, so it's small bickies right now, but SWMBO is starting to get cranky about me forking out cash to run these things.

Andy


----------



## syl (8/10/12)

Thanks for everyone that volunteered and helped out!!!

I got 5th in the Brown Ales (3rd for American Browns) with 105 - very happy with that for my first entry! Looking forward to reading the scoresheet. Definitely going to enter more comps in the future for the feedback!

EDIT: And thanks Andy! You rock!


----------



## WarmBeer (8/10/12)

Andyd said:


> If you didn't but have a compmaster login already, let me know and I will link your result sheets so you can get them a bit earlier.


Could somebody PM me Andy's email address, so I can ask him to link up my results?


----------



## Andyd (8/10/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Could somebody PM me Andy's email address, so I can ask him to link up my results?



Just fling a note over to [email protected] and it will end up in a mailbox as an action for me.

Andy


----------



## felten (8/10/12)

Entries for nationals close this weekend?


----------



## sean_0 (8/10/12)

Devastated that my best beer got a 52! Infection I'm guessing (and kinda hoping), gutted as I thought it had half a chance of doing well.


----------



## mucko76 (8/10/12)

Thanks to all the judges, stewards and organisers. Great to see so many entries, and a lots of good score.

Stoked to get 1st in the low alcohol, wasn't expecting that. Getting second last in the same category with a Scottish 70/- that placed second in Brown Ale last year was pretty disappointing though. I've played with the recipe, obviously got it wrong.

The APA was a disaster (54 :blink: ). Thought my spice beer, a wattleseed porter, would have done a little better. Definitely a better beer fresh but didn't get time to do a new batch. 

Can't wait to see the score sheets to see where I went right and wrong, but Andy, don't bust a hump getting them up, we can wait a few days. Love the compmaster btw.


----------



## Hoser (8/10/12)

Great weekend all. Thanks for an awesome job organising a very successful event Mark, Andy, Michael, Martin and everyone else that put so much effort in.

Great job Manticle as well - only brewer with 2 golds! 

Would've loved to try the Biere de Garde. Jealous of those judges. Let's hope that score carries the flag for Vic in the nationals too. Cheers,

Hoser


----------



## philski (9/10/12)

Thanks heaps guys. Looking forward to seeing the score sheets when they arrive!

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Danwood (9/10/12)

Great job, organisers....and a really good showing from Melbourne Brewers too.

I clearly need more experience, 20th and 22nd in APA and AIPA.

I'm definately in a good club to pick up some pointers though.

Well done Hoser, Manticle and others.

I don't know where you find time to brew so many medal-winning beers ? 

I'm just jealous


----------



## Andyd (10/10/12)

Sorry about the delay folks,

Scoresheets are now online at CompMaster.

If you didn't enter via CompMaster, shoot me your CompMaster username and I will link them up for you.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## mxd (10/10/12)

Andyd said:


> Sorry about the delay folks,
> 
> Scoresheets are now online at CompMaster.
> 
> ...




thanks Andy for all the work you put in, it's really appreciated and DOESN'T go unnoticed. Thanks


----------



## Pennywise (30/10/12)

Anyone recieved their score papers back yet?


----------



## wakkatoo (30/10/12)

Nope, but I havent checked the mail today...


----------



## philski (31/10/12)

Pennywise said:


> Anyone recieved their score papers back yet?



Haven't got mine yet. Keen to hear what they say.


----------



## mxd (31/10/12)

if you entered through compmaster it's online.


----------



## philski (31/10/12)

mxd said:


> if you entered through compmaster it's online.



awesome, got it. cheers


----------



## mic (1/11/12)

Score sheets for non-compmaster Vicbrew 2012 entries will start being posted from tomorrow morning.
Uncollected trophies too.
Apologies for the delay


----------

